# What is your Dream Set-Up?



## OwlsHaveEyes (Mar 3, 2008)

Everyone on here has a killer rig with a killer guitar, but is that really enough? Post your dream guitar and rig on here.

My dream set-up is a custom ESP 7-string with a Crate Blue Voodoo Half Stack.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Mar 3, 2008)

Jackson custom shop Rhoads, Mesa Road King full stack.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Mar 3, 2008)

Bill Delap > Soldano SLO


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 3, 2008)

Custom shop Xiphos, Larry Dino 939 and a Soldano SLO.


----------



## Michael (Mar 3, 2008)

I have my dream guitar. Not sure what my dream rig would be, since I've played hardly any of the amps out there. But I  my MP-1 and have for almost two years now.

I've always fantisised about having a Dual Rectifier though.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 3, 2008)

some sort of baritone instrument, probably a 30" 8 string with Walnut body, a wenge/maple/walnut neck and a maple fretboard (like the one on the Loomis, the yellowish-tan look), tuned to drop E, into a preamp, perhaps an Engl preamp, then into a TC electronics unit for effects, and then into a mesa boogie stereo power amp, and into a stereo cabinet... or two separate cabs... not sure what the cabs would be...


----------



## kristallin (Mar 3, 2008)

J-Custom and Caparison 7-strings through an ENGL Powerball, with Roland guitar-to-MIDI electronics and some Clavia rackmount synths.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm there with my rig, I just crave more custom shop guitars and a Parker 7 string


----------



## kmanick (Mar 3, 2008)

I like my current rig enough, but a dream rig would probably be a Jackson Custon Shop 7 string SL2H soloist and a rig that lets me swith back and forth between an Engle SE and a Roadster 1/2 stacks. Those 2 should cover most tones I'd be after.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 3, 2008)

I'd love to have a Carvin 7 and maybe a decent head, maybe a Mesa Triple Rec.


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 3, 2008)

Guitar Wise : Probably one of those sexy baritone 7 Mike Shermans


----------



## Aled Smith (Mar 3, 2008)

Dean custom shop, with an Engl rack running through a madison omen head. a set of Vader cabs loaded with Celestion G12 centuries. and a bunch of Electroharmonix pedals


----------



## AARRGGHHH (Mar 3, 2008)

Ummm, really happy with where my rig is now. My "dream rig of the gods" would be a midi programmable version of my head (or maybe setup as a couple of rack units) running with a top notch digital wireless unit, a rack wah and something along the lines of a G-Major. That would be sweet!


----------



## Stitch (Mar 3, 2008)

Ibanez LACS into a Dual Racktifier is all I will ever want.

I really want a decent recording rig and the knowledge to use one.


----------



## JesseTheMachine (Mar 3, 2008)

I'd love to have a Bogner Uberschall 





running in stereo with a high-end Marshall 




or a Mesa Stiletto 




through one or two of these babies





Edit: and let's say one of these for shits and giggles - a blood bound BC Rich Warbeast


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 3, 2008)

A couple of nice custom 7 strings, a Mesa 3ch Dual Rectifier into my weird Trace Elliot 3x12 and a THD Bi-Valve into it's matching 2x12. If you've never played a Bi-Valve, try one. They're amzingly savage little beasties for a 30W tube amp.



Matt Crooks said:


> Jackson custom shop Rhoads, Mesa Road King full stack.



So, basically what you've got now then


----------



## noodles (Mar 3, 2008)

Matt Crooks said:


> Jackson custom shop Rhoads, Mesa Road King full stack.



You flippant asshat.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Mar 3, 2008)

Customized guitar/Caparison -> ENGL Invader 100+some 4x12.


----------



## Psychoface (Mar 3, 2008)

Custom shop 7 (prolly either: ESP, KxK, or jackson) --> 
run through some effects -->
into a Compressor/sustain -->
Full Stack, most prolly Mesa, but if not (Peavey, Randell, or ENGL would do very well)

Plus on reserve i would like:
ESP MH-400
Jackson King V 7 (custom)
Modded Ibanez RG7321
and then that custom shop mentioned earlier

That would keep me pretty fuckin happy


----------



## Battousai (Mar 3, 2008)

my Dream Guitar would be an ESP Horizon Custom Seven baritone scale with quilted maple top in transparent purple ( purple FTW)

my Dream Rig would be an ENGL Invader with a Marshall 1960 cab or an orange cab... G major Effects in the Loop 







also one of these in the chain


----------



## Hcash (Mar 3, 2008)

Guitars:

Three custom Mike Shermans, with the same specs except one with six strings, one with seven strings, and another with nine. 

Rig:

Monster Pro 3500 power conditioner
Korg DTR- 1000
Engl E 530
Digitech 2112
ISP decimator Pro Rack G
L.O.C. Rack Pie (stereo)
Engl 950/100
Two Vader 4x12
Two Vader 2x15


----------



## Hexer (Mar 3, 2008)

well I DO know my DREAM rig would include a few strong, intelligent guys to carry it all and set it up each time without fucking anything up!


----------



## Drew (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm actually pretty happy with my existing rig, but I'd kind of like to swap the Rectoverb for a Roadster, and grab this as a seven:


----------



## adz87 (Mar 3, 2008)

Guitar wise i'd have a few custom ibanez's, 6 and 7 petrucci MM family reserve, parker 6 and 7. 

amp wise i'd have 3 orange thunderverb 50 heads. one for clean the other for the dirty version of the clean channel, and the 3rd for channel B, which by the way sounds fucking awesome!. then they'd go through 2 4x12's and 2 2x12's or 4 4x12's. 

rack wise. i wouldn't get much just a switching unit and everything in draws wired up.

it'll be awesome!


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 3, 2008)

I'd want to add a Triaxis to my rig and pick up a Tom Anderson Proam w/floyd in the black/white bowling ball finish.


----------



## oompa (Mar 3, 2008)

id have me an 2077XL with either a line 6 vetta II combo with a pod + pedals, or try the triple rectifier out


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Mar 3, 2008)

*Guitar*

Custom 8 string from Mike Sherman
Thin as hell flamed maple body, violin burst
One piece maple neck, ebony fretboard, full scallop
Infinite radius fretboard
Shaped after the Dean RC7, neck recessed into the body and everything
HS pickup config (Lundgren M8s, Bareknuckle Trilogy)
Both pickups angled with the treble side towards the neck
27.5"-25" fan, tuned in G, straight fourths (GCFA#D#G#C#F#)
8 string Edge Pro copy (maybe it'd work better if it only moved the top six strings? )
One volume, killswitch
A little wireless MIDI channel switching thing built into the guitar (would this work?)

*Amps, etc.*

ENGL E570 -> ENGL 950/100 -> Orange 4x12 + Vader 2x15
or
Mesa TriAxis -> Recto 2:100 -> Vader 4x12 + 2x15 bass cab

Maybe running in quad stereo? 

Of course I need my Bloody Murder, DD6, a few other stuff.

Mike, if you're willing to build that for me for free, I'll be a shill for you for life. I'll also give you my eternal soul.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 3, 2008)

custom ormsby guitar.
7 string 3 piece neck through.
mahogany body with maple cap.
ebony board with no inlays.
2 phase 2 blackouts, in the same positioons as on steffs guitars.
string through body.
tuneo brindge.
27" scale.
in pearll yellow or pearl balck....
amp:
framus dragon straight front cab.
peavy 5150 I head.
maxon od808 modded by loardofchaos
isp decimater g string
bbe sonic stomp.

oh and sixer:
cole clarke stealth with an ebony board and no inlays, in matt black with a mahogany body with maple cap.

now i have a boner.


----------



## ibznorange (Mar 3, 2008)

Custom Rotor guitar:
Swamp ash + wenge body (my own ridiculous body shape), Rosewood + Maple neck through, ebony board, ZR7 bridge, HHS (old stef guitars) Dual A8 painkillers, + irish tour neck, 27.75" Scale, natural finish
Orange Rockerverb 100 + VHT Pitbull UL running through Orange 412HP cabs, as well as a taylor k4 through an undecided poweramp/cab


----------



## idspispopd (Mar 3, 2008)

My dream amp would be an ENGL powerball with a a cab with v30s. Not quite sure what my dream guitar would be, but it would most likely be a Universe


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 3, 2008)

Conklin fanned fret 7 string > Mesa Road King


----------



## Ze Kink (Mar 3, 2008)

Well, for metal, I think something like:

The custom 7 which hopefully will be done next month or so
Custom 8-string with fanned frets (26.5" to 29" scale or so), prolly from the same luthier
My 1077XL as a backup, only with better pickups

Esp Eclipse I
Some other Esp as backup, maybe a Viper.

The sevens would probably be tuned to standard, as our material is only B standard at the moment. I do hope we'll try A or Ab later too. Sixers would be in D standard / drop C.

Diezel VH4 or Diezel Herbert, I haven't decided which I like more
Mesa Oversized 4x12" cab with 2x v30's and 2x Greenbacks or other smoother elements
Diezel 2x12" cab for smaller gigs

And some nice pedals, and I'll be set.


----------



## FortePenance (Mar 4, 2008)

Ibanez RGT42DX
Ibanez RGT220A
Ibanez XPT707FX
\/
Vox Tonelab SE
ISP Decimator
Ibanez TS7
\/
Orange Rocker 30
Orange 4x12"s

That would very much suit me, but i'd probably like a few other axes to beat around on too. A Musicman Axis, an RG1077XL, a custom Agile, a Strat/Tele or RAN too... Ampwise, probably a Mesa too.


----------



## King_nothing621 (Mar 4, 2008)

A custom RGA through a 6505!!


----------



## soldierkahn (Mar 4, 2008)

I have my dream guitars, well, once i put in my order for replacement necks with Rev HS FTW! Ummm, aight here we go

Ibanez 1077/8527 -> Engl Powerball and Peavey 6505 plus -> BBE Sonic Maximizer -> ISP Decimator -> Mesa Standard 4x12 cab (rockin V30s of course!)


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 4, 2008)

As a few others, I already have most of my guitars nailed down... but if we're dreaming I'd say a 7-string Thorn Junior 90 and a 7-string Thorn Artisan Master with some crazy inlays and killer woods. I'd love to have the Brunetti NAMM setup (like 5-6 Brunetti amps + Matrix (midi amp/cabinet switcher) + half dozen cabs) if we're dreaming!


----------



## renzoip (Dec 11, 2008)

My dream guitar is the custom Carvin DC747 I'm getting built. Can't wait to get it! 

I am really happy with my current set up but I think it can always be better so this is what my dream set up:

-Engl E570 SE Preamp
- Engl E840/50 Power Amp

I already have my dream cab (Mesa Rectifier 4X12 Oversized), effects processor ( Rocktron Xpression) and Midi Foot Controller (Engl Z-12). So yeah... one day!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Guitar(s) 
Hamer Vector 7 with OFR
Sherman 8 string Fanned fret TOM
Sherman 7 String Fanned Fret TOM
Moser 7 string Bastard V w/ OFR
Amfisound Arctic Kelo Routa 7 Kahler

Rig:
Identical to Devin Townsend's live setup, but replace the MESA amps with ENGL and Diezel.
(also add 3 custom made ISO cabs, 1x15" 1x12" and 1x10") (basically, speaker isolated in a box, with built in mics.) 
Leslie Speaker
Rackmount wah
TC Electronics G-Force


----------



## MattMorose (Dec 11, 2008)

Um... I guess a 27 Inch scale RGA with a Reverse Headstock with a Dimarizo D Sonic in the bridge and Air Norton in the neck. Then pretty much John Pettruci's rack, just take one of those mark IVs out and insead put a triple rectifier. So a Lonestar, a Mark IV and a Rectifier.

Hellz yeah.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Dec 11, 2008)

i would like a Sherman custom 27" scale, walnut or ash body, BKP's, OFR, 5 piece walnut/maple neck, blank ebony board. VHT pitbull UL, or Deliverance, to VHT fatbottom, vader, or orange cab.


----------



## wade_mcbeath (Dec 11, 2008)

Two Ibanez 7321, one with bk p'ups one with Emgs. A 1527 with Emgs run into an Engl power ball, eventide eclipse with vader 4 x 12s 

 

hopefully sometime in the next 40 years


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Dec 11, 2008)

About to get onto modding my 7620. To Come: Sperzel Locking Tuners, Lundgren M-7's or Dimarzio Blaze Custom & EVO....maybe a custom pickguard.

Getting the XL 4x12 Randall cab soon and after that I'll start on the rack gear: ISP Decimator, Rat OD, Morley Wah...Its pretty Azagthoth Fanboyish but Its all gooooood.

I want an ESP SV-NT in Gloss Black...that would be cool.


----------



## Minoin (Dec 11, 2008)

My dream rig would be:

Warrior custom 7-string through a Mesa Boogie Road King / ENGL SE combination. I'd use 2 oversized Mesa Boogie 4 x 12 cab's with G12K100's and on top 2 Bogner oversized 2 x 12 cabs with V30's.
For effect i'd have the 2290 and Eventide Eclipse, A Groundcontrol to switch it all and a personal slave  to carry all the stuff


----------



## Ze Kink (Dec 11, 2008)

Ze Kink said:


> Well, for metal, I think something like:
> 
> The custom 7 which hopefully will be done next month or so
> Custom 8-string with fanned frets (26.5" to 29" scale or so), prolly from the same luthier
> ...



It seems my dream setup hasn't really changed 

The custom 7 I've already received
Custom fanned fret 8 with a 27.5" to 30" scale. Don't know who'll build it, I've mailed back and forth with the luthier who made my 7, but I haven't heard of him in a long time. I asked him about it some time ago, and all I got was pretty much "Yes, I've worked on it".
Backup seven of some sort

Custom Esp Eclipse
-25.5" scale
-Deep set 3pc maple neck
-Ebony fingerboard, 24 stainless steel frets, 21-24 scalloped
-Alder body with ash top (honduras mahogany would be cool too, but none of that crap ordinary muddy sounding stuff)
-BKP Nailbomb & Fernandes sustainer
-Vintage style tremolo
-Volume, Tone, coil split switch, killswitch, sustainer controls

Custom Esp Viper
-Pretty much the same specs, except a fixed bridge, different body wood and some BKP in the neck instead of the sustainer.

The sevens would probably be tuned to Bb standard. Sixers in drop C#. Eight in F# standard or drop E.

Diezel Vh4
Orange 4x12"

This is for metal only BTW.


----------



## charles22880 (Dec 11, 2008)

Carvin DC747
+
Rack:
Fractal Audio Axe FX Ultra W/peak FC8B midi controller
VHT 2/90/2
X2 XDS 95
Korg DTR2000
+
V30 loaded cab


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 11, 2008)

*cracks knuckles* Here we go

BC Rich "Signature" Draco:
Construction: neck through 
Body wood: Mahogany 
Tuners: Imperial 
Fretboard: ebony
Frets: 24 jumbo 
Scale: 27
Bridge: Tune-o-matic string through
Pickups: Rockfield Fat Ass (bridge), and Dimarzio Super Distortion S (neck) 
Controls: 1 volume (Q-parts knob) , 3 way selector switch (Neck, Bridge, Kill)
Hardware:Black Chrome
Special: Double Pierced left horn on Beast headstock, Mercury Symbol at 12th fret, white neck binding
Color: Trans-Black
There will be other versions but mainly with different bridge and color options.

Peavey DTX Amplifier:
Custom modded
120 watts into 16, 8, or 4 ohms (switchable) 
Four JJ KT88's and four JJ high gain 12AX7s 
Power amp switchable to EL34's, 6550'S, and 6L6GC's
Three footswitchable channels 
Mercury 1 channel: volume, bass, mid, treble 
Mercury 2 channel: gain and volume, bass, mid, treble EQ and FAT switch (Active EQ)
Mercury 3 channel: gain and volume, bass, mid, treble EQ and FAT switch (Active EQ)
Mid Sweep control for both distortion channels 
Master volume 
Footswitchable effects loop with send and return controls 
Resonance and Presence controls 
Mercury Magnetics tranformers and choke
Trans Black quilted maple faceplate w/chrome mercury symbol and plexiglass cover. 
Q-parts black chrome knobs "black pearl acrylic"

2 stock Vader 4x12's

Everything is based off of what I have now,the only differences are cosmetic and tube choices on the DTX and cosmetic stuff on the Draco but it's basically exactly what I've got


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 11, 2008)

Eventually Im going to get:

White Jackson V7 w/EMGS
-OR-
White ESP V7 w/EMGS
-OR-
Black ESP EX7 w/EMGS

For the rig:
Line 6 wireless
My 6505+ w/ 2 MESA cabs + Triple Recto w/ 2 MESA CABS
GCX ground control loaded full of pedals and multi fx
Rocktron all access ltd. edition
Rackmount midi/synth guitar system

and the BOSS SG-1 SUPER GUITAR HERO pedal boostin' everything


----------



## darbdavys (Dec 11, 2008)

Blackmachine B7
Sherman 6
Diezel VH4
ENGL E530
Orange 412


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 11, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> more custom shop guitars and a Parker 7 string


 
+100

Ultimately, my rig is as follows:

Industrial Rig:
- Diezel Herbert
- Front Loaded matching cab

- Rivera KR7
- Matching cab

- Oni Custom 8
- Bareknuckle War Pigs

- _All_ of Devi Ever's pedals
- Various synth pedals.

Metal:
- Bogner Uberschall
- Diezel VH4
- Bernie Rico Jr Jekyll 727/828 w. Seymour Duncan Blackouts
- Loads of FX.

Death/Grind:
- Engl SE
- Schecter 007 Elite w. Seymour Duncan blackout Metal
- Pod-X3 Live

Something lke that. Thats just whatid play at any one time mind you... Id own waaaaay moreif i had money!!


----------



## zorn (Dec 11, 2008)

My dream guitar is almost finished...
...Bogner Duende Seco Mojado und Metropolis 4x10 combo...
...hundreds of different pedals...
...and some bottles of my fav. white wine...


----------



## BurialWithin (Dec 11, 2008)

My dream rig would be:

Guitar: A Ran custom cruiser mahogany of course, natural gloss finish, BKP's, blank ebony fretboard, schaller floyd rose, reverese headstock!!! jesus....
Sherman 6 and 7
Hufschmid 7 
Blackmachine 6 and 7

Rig: ENGL se through Vader fullstack
2x15 and 4x12
VHT UL, VHT Sig x


----------



## assfreely (Dec 11, 2008)

My Dream Rig would be...(2 of each since I am so indecisive)

Brian Moore C-55 7string / Caparison Dellinger 7 string
VHT Ultra-Lead / 5150 w/Noise Mod
Rectifier Oversized 4x12 / Vader 4x12
Eventide H3000 / G Major


----------



## Munky7Head (Dec 11, 2008)

My dream guitar would be an Ibanez RG2228 (or any custom 8 string).
Dream rig would be a Deizel Herbert (or Engl Powerball) with a Vader cab.


----------



## Rick (Dec 11, 2008)

Some Agile customs
2 6505+ heads
4 Vader 4x12s
PODXT Pro for effects

That should be good.


----------



## eon_shift (Dec 11, 2008)

Adrian belew's parker but in a fan fret 8 string
vht ul full stack
and a axe fx for effects


----------



## Deadsamurai (Dec 11, 2008)

Guitars:
Two custom made Ruokangas Duke baritone seven strings. Both guitars would feature Spanish cedar body with Artic Birch Top and Bare Knuckle Pick-ups.

Amps:
Koch Powertone -> Bogner 4x12

+some pedals


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Dec 11, 2008)

guitars: ibanez custom rga 7 iceman 7 hollow body 7

rig: engl powerball full stack axe fx or g major foot controller


----------



## shredthelight91 (Jan 12, 2009)

Ibanez Universe
Ibanez s7320 (w/ blackouts phase 1)
Schecter Blackjack ATX C-7 (Already have one)
Peavey 5150 (Already have it)
Marshall JCM 900
Mesa Road king series II
VHT Sig:x


----------



## GazPots (Jan 12, 2009)

Dream setup?


Already got it. Mesa Roadking head with recto 4x12 cab and various 7 strings. Add in a tc Electronics G force and RJM Rg-16 to allow seamless switching in of any additional items. Then controll it all with a ground control pro footcontroller. (clicky for biggy)









It all adds up to win status. 


Gaz


----------



## hairychris (Jan 12, 2009)

More Blackmachine, More Diezel, some Shermans, and a PRS with soapbars and a Matamp to play dirty rock through.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 12, 2009)

My original post is now void. What I want now:

Peavey 6505 Head, Fender Supersonic Head and a Diezel VH4/Engl SE all running into an Orange PPC412 using a Radial Headbone.

My stupid collection of pedals, all fed by a Sherman 7, Blackmachine B7, and a Fender Tele Deluxe in 3TS.

And bareknuckles.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 12, 2009)

Stitch said:


> And bareknuckles.



Goes without saying!


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 12, 2009)

Current rig:

Carvin Ultra V and DC 747

V

Rocktron Prophesy 2

V

1975 Marshall JMP50


Only thing I'd trade would be the amp for two somethings smaller that sound the same at lower volume, now that my gigging days are more or less behind me.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 12, 2009)

Framus Cobra stack, Rocktron Xpression, Blackmachine B7, Ibanez Apex2. Something like that anyway.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 12, 2009)

I would have 2 full stacks,a Diezel Herbert and an ENGL Savage w/ TCE G-Force for effects. 

And 5 guitars

BC Rich Ignitor 7 Custom
Moser Bastard V 7 Custom
Sherman V 7 custom
Sherman SS 8 Custom
KXK Offset V 7 custom


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 12, 2009)

7-string Jackson RR with OFR, stainless frets, some fancy-pants expensive pickups, and a ridiculous neon Pink metal flake finish into a Boogie Mark (II, III, IV, V I'm not sure yet...).

I want it to sound and look LOUD!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 12, 2009)

I'd have a LACS Xiphos 6 and 7, an an RG2228 all with BKPs

Amplification wise, I'd havean ENGL SE and a Mesa Boogie Rectifier 4x14


----------



## El Caco (Jan 12, 2009)

Guitars - RG7CST, Piezo equipped Oni, Double edge equipped LACS with ebony fretboard, Black LACS Xiphos with ebony fretboard, LACS S7, Blackmachine B7. Yeah I don't want much 

Rig - I don't really have a dream Rig yet but for the moment I would love to keep what I have and add a Mesa 20/20 and an Axe FX. If I don't end up liking the Axe FX as a pre amp My Dream rig would be an ENGL rig or a Mesa Triple.


----------



## AeonSolus (Jan 12, 2009)

My Dream Set-Up...Hmmm

Guitars:
Blackmachine B8 With Bareknuckles on F Standard
EBMM JP7 on G#
Carvin DC727 on Bb Standard with a Dropped C# on the 6th string
Maybe a Blackmachine B2 or a JP6 for 6 string in Dropped C#

Amps:
EnGL Invader > BBE Maximizer > Vader 4x12 and Orange Cab A/B'd

Backup Rig: Axe-Fx Ultra > VHT 2/50/2 > G-Flex

If i ever get that, i'll be done buying stuff..FOR LIFE!


----------



## march (Jan 12, 2009)

Music Man JP7 BFR black quilt
Oni 8 27/30" strings with piezo
Steinberger Synapse ST-2FPA 
Parker Fly Adrian Belew Tangerine
Fender Eric Jonhson and/or Malmsteen signature
Gibson Les Paul Custom

an Engl E580, with a TC Electronics G-system, loads of pedals, Eventide Eclipse into my Randall RT2/50, into a Vader 4x12" loaded with 4 EV Black Labels, a Vader 2x15" and my Rivera SUB2

My Axe-Fx into a pair of QSC HPR 153i with 181i subs

a Roland VG-99 and TERRATEC AXON AX 100 MKII rig run in parallel with a ROLAND US-20


----------



## Whoracle (Jan 12, 2009)

Midi equiped custom guitar with a small ribbon controller somewhere
Everything to play soft-synths in a macbook or something like that with a guitar (you know, a 13 pin to midi converter etc...)
Continuum fingerboard
Midi controller
a few hardware synths

Dual Rectifier full stack
G system, whammy, pod x3, a few other effects


----------



## Anton (Jan 12, 2009)

Guitar: Ibanez RG2027 XL


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 12, 2009)

wow, looking back, my taste in rigs have changed a tiny bit 

i&#180;d go with a stereo orange 4X12, fed by a good tube power amp, powering an Axe-FX ultra.

instrument would be a 30,5" or 31" scale 8 string or something, with bare knuckle pickups in it. also, walnut or ash for the body, bolt-on construction, maple fretboard, maple neck with wenge stringers.

also, i want a 31,5" or 32" scale 6 string to use instead of a bass, that would be awesome!


----------



## Bekanor (Jan 13, 2009)

The rig I'm running was my dream rig about 2 years ago.

Now I want an ENGL SE and an Eventide H8000FW to replace my Powerball and G Major respectively.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Jan 15, 2009)

Guitars:
LACS Ibanez 7
LACS ibanez 6
ESP Custom shop 6 string.


AMPS:
ENGL SE


Cabs:
Vader 4x12
vader 2x12

Rack:
Rocktron prophesy 2
Rocktron Hush super c
Furman power conditioner
Korg Rackmount tuner

Floor effects:
Rocktron all access thingy (sorry,forgot the name)
A Fan


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 15, 2009)

I now think I want to add an Eventide Pitch Factor


----------



## MFB (Jan 15, 2009)

Guitars 

Agile Intrepid Standard
Natural Finish
Piezo
Bareknuckle Warpig 8
Sperzel Locking Tuners (Black)

Custom 7 String V
Neck-thru
Natural Finish
Piezo
Seymour Duncan Invader 7 (Bridge)
Seymour Duncan '59 7 (Neck)
Sperzel Locking Tuners (Black)
1 Volume Knob
Top-mount Input Jack
Birdseye Maple Neck
Maple Fingerboard
Extra-thin Contour
Black Dot Inlays

Amp

Orange Tiny Terror
Randall V2 Ninja 4x12 Cab
Celestion V30's

Pedals
Morley Bad Horsie Wah
Morley Lil Alligator
Digitech Whammy
Planet Waves Chromatic Tuner
Digitech DigiDelay

I don't really need all the pedals but fuck it, why not


----------



## barrett (Jan 16, 2009)

a couple of different coloured custom 7321's with mahogany bodies, reverse headstocks and ebony fretboards (no inlays), EMG 707s

running through a 6505+ with some sort of mesa or vader cab,
a lordovchaos modded maxon 808, boss NS-2 and maybe an EQ pedal


----------



## Tukaar (Jan 31, 2009)

Guitars:
Gibson Silverbust Les Paul
Gibson RD

Amps:
Soldano SP-77 Preamp
Sunn Beta Bass head
Green 6x12 cabinet

Effects:
Z.Vex Woolly Mammoth Fuzz
MXR Blue Box
MXR Carbon Copy Delay


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 31, 2009)

May as well elaborate, my last post was really vague.

Amps-

Peavey 5150/6505
Ashdown FA Cab

Rocktron Prophesy II
VHT 2/50/2
Framus Cobra Cab

Effects-

Rocktron Xpression w/Midi Mate
ISP Decimator
Boss TU2
Digitech Whammy IV
Ibanez Weeping Demon

Guitars-

7 strings-

Ibanez Apex 2
Agile Septor 
Blackmahine B7

6 strings-

Ibanez RG370DX
Ibanez SA2120 Prestige
Jackson RR5


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 31, 2009)

I near enough have it

Amps-

Engl Invader 150 (Own)
Engl Standard 4x12 (Own)


Effects-

RJM RG16 (own)
TC G Major (own)
ISP Decimator (own)
Digitech Whammy IV (own)
Homebrew Electronics Germania (own)
Foxrox Octron (ordered)
Skreddy Echo
Axess FX1 Midi Controller

Guitars-

7 strings-

Carvin 747 (want)
ESP/LTD M207 (I love it muchly)
A nylon string acoustic (in the future will be happening)

6 strings-

None


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Feb 1, 2009)

+




+




+




+




+




+




+




+




+





into




+




+





into 3 of these


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 1, 2009)

(as an 8 with proper scale, piezos, lundgrens or bkps)






+








+

















into


----------



## svart (Feb 1, 2009)

Guitars:
Custom shop Bc Rich Mockingbird 7 (own)
Custom shop Bc Rich Warlock 7 (want)
Custom shop Bc Rich Ignitor 7 (want)
Nj Bc Rich Warlock 7 (own)
Jackson KE-7 (own)

Amp:
Mesa Triple Rectifier (own)

Cab:
Mesa 4x12" with black shadow speakers (own)
Mesa 4x12" with black shadow speakers (want)

Pedals:
Boss NS-2 (own)
Boss TU-2 (own)
Visual Sound H2O (own)

so all in all I am close to my dream set-up and a happy player allready


----------



## Panterica (Feb 1, 2009)

i love my SE, i want another one. rig wise 2 SE's with two Engl 4x12 (1 with v30s and one with 60's)
guitar wise a custom Horizon 7 string and Rico Jr 7 string Vixen


----------



## robotsatemygma (Feb 1, 2009)

Amp wise...

Fender Twin Reverb with an Avatar 2x12 loaded w/ Jensons (too match the Twin)

Either an ENGL Special Edition 6L6 or a Bogner Ecstasy w/ Marshall 1960A loaded w/ 2 V-30's and 2 G75T's in a X pattern. Or I'd like to try those 80 watt Celestions. Forgot what they're called. I would also settle for my ENGL Thunder. 

Effects...

-Electro Harmonix Bass Synth
-Vintage Vox Wah
-Line 6 Modulation Modeler
-Boss Digital Delay of some sort

Rack...

-Fender Reverb Unit
-Rack Strobe Tuner
-Power Conditioner

And the fun part... guitars.

ESP Custom Shop MH 8 String
-Mahogany Body w/ Flame Maple Top
-Neck through body
-27" Scale, Ebony Fretbooard w/ Maple Neck
-2 EMG 808's
-Functional Floyd Rose
-No Inlays
-Black Hardware
-Natural Color

ESP Custom Shop MH 7 string
-Ash Body
-Neck Through Body
-25.5" Scale, Ebony Board w/ Maple Neck
-2 EMG 707tw's
-Floyd Rose
-No Inlays
-Chrome Hardware
-See through White or Hot Pink. 

50's Telecaster and Esquire, 50's Gibson ES175, Ibanez UV777PW (is that the white one?), ESP LTD MH-302 (natural one), and some ESP Stephen Carpenters (6, 7 and 8 strings). I think thats about it.


----------



## sepherus (Feb 1, 2009)

Since we are in the realm of fantasy that makes this much more possible.

A nice place in some non residential area to gut and make a living space upstairs and a studio down stairs. A fully tricked out Mac Pro with Logic Pro. A few nice interfaces, and boards. A bunch of nice microphones, synths, etc etc.

Guitars:
my Sherman 
my Dinky
a bunch of other guitars with different woods, hardware, scales, tunings and shapes including at least:
a Rico Jr Diva
Amfisound Arctic Kelo Routa 7 
Monson Baphomet neck thru and Nightstalker bolt on
Sherman single cut 6 and 7 with 24.75 and 25" scales respectively relatively traditional LP specs, 8 string 28.625" ash or soft maple body.
Ran Invader (black with green bevels, inlays, binding, logo and pickups) 

Heads:
Mesa Rectifier (have a triple)
5150 II bias modded and lead channel restored
Engl Savage 120
VHT Sig:X
Splawn Quickrod and Promod
Mark V
Mesa Blue Angel
Hiwatt Custom
Matamp of some sort
Acoustic 270 and 140
Orange Tiny Terror
Krank Rev JR pro
Marshall JCM800 and 900
Marshall DSL 100

Combos:
Vox AC30 and AC15
Roland JC120
Bogner Alchemist
Fender Twin
Kalamazoo Model 2
Laney LC15

Cabs:
412s loaded with Celestion G12k100s, G12h30s, V30s, C90s
212 open backs loaded with Greenbacks, CL80s, AlNiCo golds
Mesa Recto 412 (have)
VHT Fatbottom 412

Stomps:
Boss HM-2 (have)
MT-2 (lordovchaos modded)
TS7 (chaos modded have)
Homebrew Germania treble booster
Russian Big Muff (have)
Krank Distortus Maximus (Old metalica tones in a box, have)
Mooger Fooger
Bad Horsie 2
Dunlop 540q fassel modded
Vox Cylde McCoy
MXR Blue Box, distortion +
Various Chorus, Phaser, Delays, and other things I care not to get into at the moment.


----------



## FortePenance (Feb 2, 2009)

Ibanez Guitars

Ibanez TS7
ISP Decimator
Boss TU-2

Roland Cube 60


----------



## cyril v (Feb 2, 2009)

I just want the axefx and I'd be fine forever... 


either that or an ENGL.!


----------



## Shawn_Blondin (Feb 28, 2009)

Paul Reed Smith Custom 7 String (Modern Eagle2 model), Dimarzio Dsonic7 and Air Norton7, ..Mesa Boogie road King 2 Full Stack.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 28, 2009)

Steinberger M-series with trans-trem, X2N, two Dimarzio single coils and GK2A unit.
Schecter custom Hellraiser seven-string with D-Sonic/Air Norton PUs + d-tuners on the bottom two strings.
Custom nine-string tuned F#-A.
Line 6 Vetta head with 4x12 cab.
Line 6 floorboard.
Roland guitar synth.
Ovation Adamas.

If I was being really self-indulgent I'd have double-neck versions of the Steiny, with the second neck either fretless, or a five-string tuned CGDAE.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh god, this is tough. I'd probably say a Suhr 7 string is my "dream guitar" (for the moment anyway - GAS is a bitch  ) and as for amps, I think my current list is: ENGL powerball, ENGL SE, Mesa Mark V, Mesa Triple Recto, Line 6 Vetta II, and a vintage Marshall. Orange and ENGL cabs. Rack gear? I honestly haven't looked into it enough to tell you what exactly I want 

As for guitars, I really don't know what my "dream" guitar is yet, I can see a point in having everything from a 8 string fanned fret classical Bartolex to a vintage Les Paul to an all out metal machine, so I just imagine I'll end up with a shit ton of them and then pick my "favorite"


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 28, 2009)

i would still go with custom 8 string (specs are always subject to change though), and i&#180;d update the rig to be a stereo orange 4X12, with my stereo Rivera 2X12 on top of it (loaded with T75, or C90 speakers instead of the current V30s), driven by a nice stereo tube power amp, being fed by an Axe Fx that is controlled by a nice MIDI board... yeeeeah!

and then a nice Apple Mainstage setup alongside that as well, and running the whole band through logic when playing live... just like NIN


----------



## DarklyDreaming (Mar 1, 2009)

guitars:
Schecter Jeff Loomis C7 FR
KxK custom string through



Amps: 
Engl PowerBall Head
Vader 4x12 
Orange Thunderverb
Orange 4 x12


and a shot ton of pedals hahaha


----------



## Petef2007 (Mar 1, 2009)

Amps:
VHT Six X (on its way)
VHT Pittbull UL
2 x Marshall 1960a cabs w. celestion 80 speakers (got 1 already)

Effects:
Boss NS2
Sennheiser wireless system
TC Electronics G Sharp
Maxon OD808
Morley Bad Horsie wah
Behringer FCB1010 midi controller

Guitars:
Bernie Rico Jr. Custom 7 string
Agile custom 7 string
Schecter custom 7 string


----------



## Niilz (Mar 1, 2009)

PRS 7 String -> Audio Technica Wireless system -> TC Electronic G-System -> Mesa Boogie Mark V head (custom shop w/ flamed maple/wicker cane) -> Mesa Boogie Rectifier 2x12 vertical Cabinet (matched to the head; equipped w/ Electro Voice speakers)


----------



## sheener19 (Mar 1, 2009)

Guitar wise I'd want both of these or at least the Tobacco Burst






ENGL Invader 100
Port City 2x12 OS Cab (own)
Mesa 2x12 Recto Cab (own)
TC Electronic G System (own)
ISP Decimator (own)
Ernie Ball Volume Pedal (own)


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 1, 2009)

Every single time I post in this thread, it's completely different 

Right now the current list is-

Amps-

Peavey 6505
Mesa Dual Rectifier
Engl 4x12 cabs- V30's

Pedalboard-

Maxon OD808
Digitech Whammy IV
Morley Bad Horsie Wah
ISP Decimator
Boss TU2
Ernie Ball Volume Pedal
Danelectro Milkshake
Line6 DL4

Guitars-

Ibanez Apex 2
Caparison Dellinger 7
Ibanez ICT700
Caparison Dellinger CA

For now.


----------



## WhiteShadow (Mar 2, 2009)

Guitars: 
ESP Stef-B7
Caparison Dellinger II FX (Oiled Mahogany)
Caparison Dellinger 7 FX (Oiled Mahogany)

Amps:
Diezel Herbert Head into Mesa Boogie Recto Cabinet loaded with Celestion V-30's.


Etc:
Peterson Strobostomp Tuner
ISP Decimator


I already have the ESP, the Diezel, the Strobostomp, and the Decimator. So all i need is the two Caparisons (which arent even available yet) and i've got my dream rig. I'm waiting eagerly for the Caparison Dellinger FX's to come out, i cant wait to scoop both the 6 and 7 string versions up. I've yet to lust more for a guitar in all my years than for these fixed bridge Caparisons soon to be released. After i get those 2, i genuinely dont see myself buying anymore gear for a long, long time!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 2, 2009)

-Ernie Ball MMJP7 with Di Marzio Blazes
-ESP Custom Shop 7
-Ibanez J-Custom 7
-ENGL Savage 120 > Engl Invader 100 > Orange PPC412
-ISP Decimator Pro Rack G


----------



## DarklyDreaming (Mar 4, 2009)

sheener19 said:


> Guitar wise I'd want both of these or at least the Tobacco Burst


 

the one with the maple fretboard looks amazing.

is that a custom?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Mar 4, 2009)

Dual Diezel VH4's.
TC Electronic G Force
Eventide Eclipse
Quad Diezel Cabs with V30's.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 4, 2009)

I have simple tastes - would love a Yamaha SG 1300/24, Vigier Shawn Lane, Ibanez Universe, a KxK or Hufschmid 8 and I've always had a hankering for a Sky Guitar. I'd liberally sprinkle the guitars with BKPs and as for amps?

Suhr SH-100 > Vox wah, Ernie Ball volume pedal, BBE Sonic Maximiser, Phil Hilborne model Treble booster + a couple of boutique delay/chrous/reverb pedals > Marshal 4 x 12 with Celestion V30's.
Vetta Line 6 + Floorboard + Vader or Diezel cab's (x 4!!)


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Apr 1, 2009)

My newest list 

*Amps*

Ashdown Fallen Angel
Peavey 6505
Vader 4x12s

*Effects*

Maxon OD808
Digitech Whammy IV 
Morley Bad Horsie Wah 
ISP Decimator 
Boss TU2 
Ernie Ball Volume Pedal 
Danelectro Milkshake 
Line6 DL4 

*Guitars*

Ibanez RG370DX
Ibanez ICT700
ESP MH400NT
ESP EC1000 VB

And now I'm playing bass-

*Amps*

Ampeg V4
Trace Elliot 4x10

*Basses*

Epiphone Thunderbird
ESP F4E


----------



## groph (Apr 1, 2009)

HEADS

Randall RM100 (own) w/ Treadplate (own) Ultra (own) XTC or Ultra XL if it's that much better than Ultra
Randall RM100 w/ SL+, and two other flavors of mid gain or possibly a clean like DLX.
These would be run stereo into a Randall XL 4x12 with Vintage 30's

Randall V2 head

Ampeg VH140C head for t3h ub4r br00tulz disgusting tones.

EFFECTS

MXR M-108 10 band EQ (own)
Maxon OD808 or something comparable
ISP Decimator
Boss chromatic tuner

GUITARS

Jackson DKMGT in trans black flame (own) perhaps replace EMG's with passives or 18V mod.
ESP Standard Eclipse for standard tuning
Custom BC Rich Warlock, black, flat top, TOM bridge, maybe an ebony board, Duncans, tung oiled neck thru. Closest thing in production is the NJ Deluxe
Gibson Explorer (preferably an older one that doesn't suck) in ebony tuned in B because Amon Amarth kicks ass.

As for 7 strings, that new ESP Horizon 7 is looking nice. Stick some green DiMarzios in my RG7321 and I'll be happy with that.


----------



## scorch15 (Apr 15, 2009)

A custom schecter 7 string with 26.5 scale and a full stack of peavey 6505 cabs and a 6505+ head, loudness kicks ass!!!!!!!


----------



## renzoip (Apr 16, 2009)

*Updated:*


Guitars:

- Custom Carvin DC747 (Own)
- Custom Carvin DC145 (Soon)

Amps & Cabs:

- Engl SE Preamp
- Engl 100W Stereo Power Amp
- Engl Invader
- Mesa Boogie Rectifier 4X12 Cab (Own)

Accessories & Effects: 

- Rocktron Xpression (Own)
- Engl Z-11 Midi Switcher (Own)
- Engl Z-12 Midi Foot Controller (Own)


... one day, I'll get it all!


----------



## yingmin (Apr 16, 2009)

I just want a Goddamn 7-string Parker.


----------



## Dopey Trout (Apr 16, 2009)

Guitars
- PRS Custom 7 in Royal Blue with BKPs
- Blackmachine B7
- Custom 7 of my design

Amps
- ENGL Invader
- Diezel Einstein
- Bass Cab for low
- Diezel VH4S for high

Effects
- ZVex Machine
- EHX POG
- Fulltone OCD
- ZVex Wah Probe
- DeviEver Fuzz pedal
- Jekyll and Hyde Distortion
- Eventide Modfactor (for funsies)


----------



## Arctodus (Apr 16, 2009)

Schecter Hellcat 7

I don't really care about amps. I sound the same regardless of tubes or solid state. Probably 2 mesa boogie amps hook them up in stereo.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 16, 2009)

Just give me everything... seriously... id get around to using it all one day


----------



## Hyke666 (Oct 12, 2009)

just bought my fav. amp set up: engl e570 pre amp, engl e930/60 poweramp tc electronics g-major, still looking for my ultimate guitar


----------



## awesomeaustin (Oct 12, 2009)

I just want a VHT Pitbull UL or Deliverence 120, with a 4x12. and maybe some sort of noise gate, and a 10 band eq pedal fo rmy other amp


----------



## CentaurPorn (Oct 12, 2009)

I am already there with my amp and cab (VHT Pitbull UL + FB Cab)
I am currently running a G-Major but I would love to upgrade to a G-system to take care of effects + Midi switching.

That and MOAR guitars. I really want a custom shop 7 string version of my Jackson SLSMG with a trem. Flame top + lizard burst.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 12, 2009)

Signal From Custom Roter Fanned Fret 9 (F#-A) with a 27.5" - 24.5" fan. (Haven't decided on everything else yet.) -> TC Electronic G-System -> Custom A/B/C/Y Splitter Box -> 

Signal A) Bogner Ecstasy Head -> THD Hot Plate attenuator -> Orange PPC 412 HP8 & ENGL 412 XXL Pro
Signal B) Ampeg SVT 4-Pro -> Sansamp PSA-1 in loop -> Vader VC810BK & ISP Bass Vector Pro
Signal C) Completely Dry Signal -> Rack Computer Running NI Guitar Rig -> Carvin TS100 -> Port City 412 OS
Signal Y) A & B only

That's my crazy rig of doom. Right now I'm rocking the mini version.


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 12, 2009)

Im almost there...

A guitar I like > Whammy > DL-4 > TC Electronic G Major + floorboard. 

Stereo to Mesa Mark III and Lee Jackson XLA-1000

each into 2x12s with one V30 and something bassy.

This picture just needs the rack + another cabinet...


----------



## Mattnh79 (Oct 12, 2009)

8 string, f standard, through a axe fx ultra, then a marshall el34 100100 poweramp, into either an orange, marshall, vader, or genzbenz cabs.


----------



## norrin radcliff (Oct 12, 2009)

Various guitars of differing wood/pickup combos. Mostly an ash/maple 7...

I would go all rackmount:

Rocktron Prophesy
Bogner Power Amp
Whatever Rack Tuner
Furhman Supply
Eventide 3000

To a Mesa cabinet...


----------



## snuif09 (Oct 12, 2009)

if you guys are talking about dream set ups why choose stuff so specific just give me a hangar with every amp and guitar in the world that would be cool =)

where the walls are cabinets ofcourse =)


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 12, 2009)

Peavey 6505+, Orange 4x12, my GT6 and a custom shop ESP.

That's all I'd ever need.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 12, 2009)

An ENGL Savage slaved through a Mesa Triple Rectifier running through a Mesa Oversized cab with Symphony X as my backing band.


----------



## 8Fingers (Oct 12, 2009)

I have mine.

mesa triaxis + gmajor + 2.90 + marshall 1960B.

I just added a rocktron voodu valve cause I love rocktron stuff and for rehearsalling and composing I prefer using it cause triaxis here is about 4000 usd .



Scar Symmetry said:


> Symphony X as my backing band.


 
Vai as my backing guitarist


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 12, 2009)

Obviously in this perfect world I would be better than Romeo, if we're talking 'Dream' here I'm throwing that one in


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> An ENGL Savage slaved through a Mesa Triple Rectifier running through a Mesa Oversized cab with Symphony X as my backing band.


Just out of interest, why a Triple Rec? I see you saying a lot that you'd like one, what do you think it has over your Cobra? I'd kill for one of them...


----------



## kmanick (Oct 12, 2009)

Roadster 1/2 stack and a mark IV 1/2 stack running in Stereo.


----------



## 8Fingers (Oct 12, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Just out of interest, why a Triple Rec? I see you saying a lot that you'd like one, what do you think it has over your Cobra? I'd kill for one of them...


 
well maybe because he.................LIKES it?
I thought liking something was a hell of a reason to want it


----------



## shoot2thrill (Oct 12, 2009)

2 identicle custom shop sevens>Line 6 rackmount>mesa dual rec stack


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ibanez LACS 7, Engl Savage, Vader stack.


----------



## scottro202 (Oct 12, 2009)

Guitars:
Custom Carvin DC747
Custom Ibanez RG 6 String of some sort
A Les Paul of some sort
Custom G&L Strat
Agile T-7
My Agile Pro Interceptor
Gibson ES-336
Some really nice Ovation acoustic

Rig:
In a rack:
TC Electronics Multi
Some really nice tuner
Dunlop Rack Wah
into:
These will be A/B'd:
A: Carvin XB100IV -> Orange Cab -> some other cab
B: Fender Twin Reverb

*daydreams*

It could happen!!!



Spoiler



It probably won't happen. By the time I could afford this, I'll want something else


----------



## Joeywilson (Oct 12, 2009)

A superhero guitar thats made for the superherrrrros.
Blackmachine B2, Dunlop 6100 jumbo frets, swamp ash body, chambered body, birdseye maple neck, ebony fretboard with inlays drawn by me, BKPs, 27 frets, and shaped like an EBMM JP6.

and then one more of that, then a 7 string version and an 8 string version.

and then a head designed by bruce wayne. It'd basically be a axe-fx turned into a 150 watt head. Except it'd sound like 4 axe-fxes...es. And i'd be able to record with it.

coupla Orange 4x12 cabs

planet waves cables of course.

After being a frontman and playing guitar at the same time, i've learned that keeping it simple when it comes to rigs is the way to go for live use. No more big pedal boards for me, never, never, never.


----------



## Mattnh79 (Oct 12, 2009)

i already have my dream setup 8 string, axe fx ultra, furman pl plus, korg dtr 2000, orange 412, el34 100100 marshall poweramp, if im not usong the axe fx, it'd be a marshall jmp1 preamp and the poweramp in a soldano slo, (very amazing poweramp)m aybe if im not happy with this then id get a gcx ground control and some pedals with the jmp1 and the slo


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 12, 2009)

My dream setup?

More than i currently have.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 12, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> well maybe because he.................LIKES it?
> I thought liking something was a hell of a reason to want it


I'm asking why he'd like one over his Cobra. It's a genuine question, not a criticism, so don't be a prick.


----------



## 8Fingers (Oct 12, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I'm asking why he'd like one over his Cobra. It's a genuine question, not a criticism, so don't be a prick.


 
I see.You don't have any sense of humour store next to you,do you ?
It's strange for a dude who uses Mr. Bean as an avatar


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 12, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> I see.You don't have any sense of humour store next to you,do you ?
> It's strange for a dude who uses Mr. Bean as an avatar


Sorry, was that an attempt to be funny?

Work on it.


----------



## g93 (Oct 12, 2009)

Custom shop ESP or Jackson King V (6 string) running through a XXX/ 3120 and a 5150II/ III


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 12, 2009)

*Ladies (Thin_Ice_77, 8Fingers) chill out with this stupid bickering. *


----------



## 8Fingers (Oct 12, 2009)

djpharoah said:


> *Ladies (Thin_Ice_77, 8Fingers) chill out with this stupid bickering. *


 
Bickering?
It was only 1 post 
djpharoah you made me feel like I was at the school and teacher was angry with me LOL
And I love that bike!


----------



## MoNsTaR (Oct 12, 2009)

custom tele7 string through a sovtek mig60 head, 2 rectifier 4x12 cabs.


----------



## Joeywilson (Oct 12, 2009)

8Fingers said:


> Bickering?
> It was only 1 post
> djpharoah you made me feel like I was at the school and teacher was angry with me LOL
> And I love that bike!


























































.........you have a vagina......


----------



## RiffsinProgress (Oct 12, 2009)

SC-607B and a SC-608B or a custom carvin 747/and a custom jackson 6
and a Mesa dual rec with a 1960 cab. pretty simple me thinks....


----------



## natspotats (Oct 13, 2009)

jackson custom shop 7 and an engl invader halfstack


----------



## 8Fingers (Oct 13, 2009)

metallisuk said:


> ........you have a vagina......


 
Of course I have and thank god she's right beside me on our bed.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 13, 2009)

Actually, i have to say my dream setup would probably pretty much be Trent Reznors studio 

Such a kickass studio.


----------



## Ben.Last (Oct 13, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Actually, i have to say my dream setup would probably pretty much be Trent Reznors studio
> 
> Such a kickass studio.



We agree on much my fine friend.

(so, when are we going to see a thread about your new gear???)


----------



## budda (Oct 13, 2009)

My custom 7 being flawless, my custom 6 being flawless, the AJC Custom I returned, the tele I'm assembling, my roadster, a 6505+, Peters Hydra (that may be consolidated to the Hydra, depending), that pedal that lets you run up to 4 amps at once from voodoo labs IIRC, delay pedal, reverb pedal, footswitches, Orange PPC412 and Mesa Standard Rectifier cab w/ V30's.

I think that'd do nicely.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 13, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Just out of interest, why a Triple Rec? I see you saying a lot that you'd like one, what do you think it has over your Cobra? I'd kill for one of them...



Well, the Cobra is quite dark. Both of them have amazing clean channels, but the Triple Rec's rhythm channel shits on the Cobra's. Triple Rec through a Mesa Cab is literally the biggest sound I have ever heard, so heavy and thick.

When I can afford one, I will most definitely be upgrading.


----------



## Xanithon (Oct 13, 2009)

Custom 8 and 7, Lots of Recording Equipment, ENGL Powerball and Cab and an Orange Preamp (no idea which) and Cab.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 13, 2009)

Guitars: Jackson Soloist USA kahler/blackouts, Jackson Soloist USA Original Floyd Rose/EMG 81's, Jackson Rhoads USA Red Camo, Ibanez UV7BK Green dot, UV7PWH, Bernie Rico. Jr of sorts.

Amp: Pretty much what I have now but with a TS9, ISP Decimator Pro G rack mounted noise suppressor, Delay, Reverb, Harmoniser, tuner - all rack mounted 

I suppose that is it.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 13, 2009)

distressed_romeo said:


> Steinberger M-series with trans-trem, X2N, two Dimarzio single coils and GK2A unit.
> Schecter custom Hellraiser seven-string with D-Sonic/Air Norton PUs + d-tuners on the bottom two strings.
> Custom nine-string tuned F#-A.
> Line 6 Vetta head with 4x12 cab.
> ...



Can I revise mine a little?

Rather than the Line 6 setup, I'll go for...

G-System.
2 Roland JC 120s (one for clean guitar, one for guitar synth).
Mesa Mark IV or V for lead and crunch tones.
The pedals I've already got (boss delay, phaser, flanger and DS1, Marshall chorus, Ernie Ball volume pedal) in the loops of the G-System. Probably trade in my whammy pedal for a Boss Super Shifter, or just use the G System's own pitch-shifting patches.

On the Custom Hellraiser I'll go for a five-way Ibby-style PU switch and an alder body.

On the Steiny I'll have a pair of Air Norton S PUs instead of true single coils.

In terms of guitars, I'll add the Les Paul Standard and Tacoma 12 string acoustic that I already own, plus an Ovation classical guitar, and include a Yamaha AG Stomp for all the acoustics.

The acoustics are all mounted on stands, so I can switch between all of them without putting down the electrics.

Rather than a 9 I'll just go for an ESP SC 608.

In terms of tunings...

The Steiny would be in standard, with the option of transposing with the trans-trem.
The Les Paul would be in D standard, with the option of going up to DADGAD, or down to Drop C.
The Hellraiser would be in either Bb standard, or Drop C# + a low G#.
The 608 is in standard F#-e eight-string tuning.
The acoustic tunings would vary.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Oct 15, 2009)

either john petrucci's rig or vai's 

but seriously schecter omen 7 + ernie ball petrucci 7, line 6 spider 3 stack, line 6 short board, digitech whammy, crybaby from hell, jazz III.

thats all i can think off for now (i realise most of you will think im crazy/stupid )


----------



## Sang-Drax (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm almost there. If only I figure out how to midi-control my head and G Major, I'm a happy man. After that, I'll need a device to fit some pedals in the midi chain, too.

As far as guitars are concerned, I'm quite happy with my sixer (a LP Studio, soon to be loaded with BKP's). We'll see how will fare my upcoming seven (a Sims mahogany body with a 1527 neck and BKP's). Other than that, I'd like both a custom 6 and a 7, possibly with a PRSesque shape with better fret access than my Gibson. That or a Hufschmid, though I can't pay for it... _yet_


----------



## Justin Bailey (Oct 15, 2009)

Steinberger GM7TA in 'clear blue' stock
Steinberger custom copy, trans trem, quilted maple on mahogany, trans black, barenuckles, no inlays, stainless steel frets
PRS Custom 24 Custom )) quilted maple on mahagany, trans black, tuneomatic with strings through, black hardware, ebony board, mop birds, ss frets, barenuckles
Les Paul Custom, black, black hardware, bridge with locking studs, bkp's
UV7BK stock, maybe black hardware.
Custom carved top RGA/SlSMG style six string, black korina body, quilted maple top, trans black of course, maple binding all the way around, rosewood neck, ebony board, ss frets no inlays, tuneo with strings trough
Klein style with an s trem
Steinberger Synapse bass
steinberger synapse trans scale guitar

axe fx
mesa rectoverb
engl 530 and some power amp
mesa mkIV

lmao


----------



## hairychris (Oct 15, 2009)

Shiit, I suppose that in a lot of folks's head I have something close to a dream rig.

I need a better cab - currently have a Framus Dragon 4x12. Diezel would be nice.

Amps... Got a Diezel Einstein. There are a bunch of amps that I want to try but the Einie is simple to use and sound like fucking god. If I was forced to live with the same amp for the rest of my life I wouldn't complain.

Guitars... I currently own: 6 & 7 string Blackmachines (not stock but epic 1-off woods), BKPed PRS (Cu24 Artist Pack, Rosewood neck, Cold Sweat pickups that are godly), Custom Shop Jackson 7 (needs BKPs one day but even the EMG 707s are pretty funky). I think that I'm sorted, apart from a couple of pickup changes!. 



natspotats said:


> jackson custom shop 7 and an engl invader halfstack



Am I allowed to say that an Engl Invader ain't shit compared to Diezel? The 150's louder then my 100w Einstein but doesn't have the same tonality. Invader's a nice amp, but... well...

And that a Jackson Custom Shop is #2 compared to a good luthier build? (OK I can show off, but it's true. Blackmachine > Jackson CS in playability. Period.

Ah. Oops.  Go hit Huf up or something and you'll know what I mean. And it'll cost about 1/2 the cash!


----------



## SamSam (Oct 16, 2009)

2 KxK guitars, one TOM, one Floyd (Plan is in place)
MY two lovely BKP equipped Ibbys of course will be included 

Fryette Pitbull UL (playing the waiting game here.)

Cabs: Unsure about this part right now.

Effects: Nothing major here, my ISP decimator, a tuner, my ten band 
EQ. Contemplating the Eventide Harmonizer pedal too. A power 
conditioner of sorts and maybe put in my pod X3 pro.


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm pretty much there already.

My custom Warmoth, but possibly replicated by Suhr or similar kick-ass custom shop.
Same guitar in a 7-string version
Same guitar as a doubleneck 12-string and 7-string with piezos

My Axe-Fx
2 powered high-quality monitors

Unless I'd replicate my Axe-Fx rig with physical gear, meaning I'd need a Mesa Mk IV, Triaxis, ENGL Powerball, Bogner Überschall, a slew of vintage Fender's and Plexi's, a heap of cabs, stompboxes up the yahoo and more cables than I could even count.

And a guy to carry it.

...I'm fine with the Axe-Fx.


----------



## Hollowman (Oct 16, 2009)

Mine would be a couple custom guitars, 1 would be a 7 string Explorer with a reverse headstock, 1 pickup, 1 knob, Floyded, Ironcross inlays, George Lynch Kamikaze paint job.
my rig would be Devin Townsends Mesa rig he uses on his youtube vids


----------



## techcoreriffman (Oct 16, 2009)

I'd like a custom Agile Intrepid, 30" scale 8 string. With the pickup that Meshuggah uses in the bridge (lungdren m8?) and a Cepheus in the neck. 24 frets, no inlays but dot markers on the side. Blood Burst. Ebony fretboard. Hipshot bridge. The Engl Amp that costs $4,000 (can't remember the name right now) and Orange cab, and I'd be the happiest guy on the planet. I'd also want to make my own Jackson Warrior/ Ibanez Xiphos/ B.C. Rich Stealth 7-string type monster.


----------



## agriefobserved (Oct 31, 2009)

Wizard Modern Classic, Diezel Herbert, VHT Deliverance 120, Bogner Uberschall, Van Den Hul cables, into Uberkabs, Into Blackmachine B7, with La Bella's also Van den Hul cable's.

lol


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 31, 2009)

Ibanez J-Custom RG8427 (the black flame one with the vine inlay)
Hufschmid Blackdroid 7

Mesa Mark V Head
Orange 4x12 closed back cabinet

TC Electronics G-System Limited with expression pedal


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 31, 2009)

guitar wise : 

blackdroid 7 baritone 27", reverse headstock
killswitch, 3 way switch
1 volume pot
Kent armstrong pickups

and the same in a 30" scale tele shaped blackdroid

pedal wise : george lynch wah, whammy bar 4, boss tu-2 or korg, 1 chorus pedal, my blackstar distortion pedal

and a nice orange set-up for amps!!!


----------



## durangokid (Oct 31, 2009)

My dream would be:

A Parker fly 7,a LACS Ibanez,Blackmachine B7 and a Suhr Modern 7

and for the amp

I think something like a axe-fx Ultra would be cool, rivera k-tre,Mark V or a Suhr high gain amp( i don't remember the name of it).

My dream would be:

A Parker fly 7,a LACS Ibanez,Blackmachine B7 and a Suhr Modern 7

and for the amp

I think something like a axe-fx Ultra would be cool, rivera k-tre,Mark V or a Suhr high gain amp( i don't remember the name of it).


----------



## chips400 (Nov 1, 2009)

3 Agile septor 727s One Purple quilt, one in blue quit and one custom one in green quilt all with bkps. One natural intrepid 830 with bkps, and Powerball><orange 4x12. EDIT Oh yeah one more agile a tung oiled septor with a zebrawood top and rosewood headstock, with an ebony board. tuned Bb F# A# D# F# B# e(odd tuning I know) and b standard (on all but purple quilt).


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Nov 2, 2009)

I already have my dream guitars:
Ibanez RG2EX1 Black - Gotoh gold locking hardware, Dimarzio DSonic / AN, Petrucci wiring, Master volume only, Graphtech nut, custom black abalone pickguard.

Ibanez RG7321 Black - Gotoh chrome locking hardware, Dimarzio DSonic7 / AN7, Petrucci wiring, Master volume only, custom mirror pickguard.

I do want to add 2 more for backup: 
RG2EXT1 for a backup tremolo equipped axe, same specs as RG2EX1 with BK Pickups, Floyd Rose Aged Bronze, Sharp Concepts rust pickguard. 

RG7321FM with Gotoh black locking hardware, black pickguard, Petrucci wiring, BK pickups.

Amps/Effects wise, I'm working on my dream rig. Basically only missing an item or two:

Randall RM100 Black / Palomino grille, Clean / Ultra XL / Ultra XL modules

Rack:
Monster Power 2500 Pro (have it)
Line6 XDR95 Wireless (have it)
DCM Audio Switcher (have it)
TCE Nova Drive, TCE Nova Delay (have it), ISP Decimator (have it), Pedal Power II (have it), Radial mic / line splitter
Rack shelf (have it)
Palmer PDI-03 (have it)
Line6 POD X3 Pro (amp models disabled, effects only) (have it)
Randall RRM 2-80 (have it)

Randall Black/Palomino 2x12 Celestion V30s

Floor:
Boss TU-2 (have it)
Morley Volume Plus (have it)
Morley Tremonti Wah (have it)
Line6 FBV (have it)

To get all of this, I'm trying to unload / sell:
Keeley TS-9
Keeley DS-1
MXR 10-band EQ
Rocktron Xpression
Peavey Ultra Plus head
Ibanez SA1260 
Ibanez RT650
Ibanez GSR105 Bass


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 2, 2009)

Let's see here (sparing no expense of course)

Guitars:
3 LACS Ibanez UV777GR clones w/ reversed headstocks and AANJ (one painted green, one yellow and one pink)
Pink: C-G-C-F-A-D
Green: A-D-G-C-F-A-D
Yellow: B-E-A-D-G-B-E

Ibanez RG7CT tuned Bb-Eb-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb-Eb

3 x Ibanez LACS RGA-8 all with maple boards (one natural, one orange, one tiger swirl)
Natural: E-A-D-G-C-F-A-D
Orange: F-B-E-A-D-G-B-E
Swirl: G-C-G-C-F-A-D-G

Ibanez LACS S-series 9 string w/ hipshot bridge and maple board tuned E-A-D-G-C-F-A-D-G

Rig:
Dual head case (already have)
Furman power conditioner (already have)
Korg Rackmount tuner (already have)
Sennheiser wireless system (already have)
ISP Decimator Pro Rack G (already have)

Engl SE 670 w/ EL34s
Diezel VH4
Either Mesa or Orange cabs


----------



## Wi77iam (Nov 2, 2009)

Alright I'll keep mine nice and simple 

GUITARS

Ibanez RG7
- ash body (stained blue, tung oiled)
- D sonic7 / Blaze neck (zebra), 3 way and volume only.
- Maple neck with quilted maple fretboard (no dots)
- AANJ, Reverse Ibanez Headstock.
- Sperzels locking tuners, Hipshot bridge with Graphtech String Savers
(which is coming soon )

Another Ibanez RG7
- Sipo Mahogany body (stained red/tung oiled)
- X2N 7/ PAF 7 (black) 3 way, volume only
- Maple neck with Ebony board (no dots)
- AANJ, Reverse headstock
- Sperzels locking tuners, Hipshot bridge with Graphtech String Savers.

RIG

Chaos Modded TS7
ENGL SE670
ORANGE CABS


----------



## Mattnh79 (Dec 18, 2009)

-Furman P-1800 PF R
-Voodoo Labs Pedal Power 2 PLUS +
-BOSS NS-2
-ISP Decimator
-Keeley 4 knob compressor
-Maxon OD808
-TC Electronic G-Major 2
-TC Electronic Stereo Chorus/Flanger
-VHT Valvulator 1
-ENGL Invader 100
-Orange PPC 412 or Vader 4x12
-EBMM JP7


----------



## techcoreriffman (Dec 18, 2009)

GUITARS:

CS Bernie Rico Jr. Jekyll, 25 frets, 30" scale, 8-string, quilted maple top, mahogany body, ebony fb, tobacco burst, seymour duncan blackouts, no inlays, just side dots.

Scehcter Blackjack ATX C-7

RIG:
Mesa Boogie Dual Recto 
ENGL Powerball 100
VHT Pitbull 100/CL

Mesa 412
Orange 412

some kind of midi system, and some kind of a boost pedal.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 18, 2009)

ibanez universe green dot into "who cares i would have a green dot"!!!!


----------



## HR7 (Dec 18, 2009)

Blackmachine, Deizel VH4 .........mmmmm...... now for the pedals


----------



## anne (Dec 18, 2009)

Mahogany, bloodburst, fixed bridge, no locking tuners, 25.5" Schecter neck, Jazz/True Velvet/M6, set up for .012-.072! Six-string, of course.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 18, 2009)

More than I have now. Lots more.


----------



## Mattnh79 (Dec 21, 2009)

techcoreriffman said:


> GUITARS:
> 
> CS Bernie Rico Jr. Jekyll, 25 frets, 30" scale, 8-string, quilted maple top, mahogany body, ebony fb, tobacco burst, seymour duncan blackouts, no inlays, just side dots.
> 
> ...



how 'bout a mxr boost and a tc g system??


----------



## Rick (Dec 21, 2009)

*GUITARS*

Agile Hawker (made to look more like a PRS) tobacco sunburst with white binding
Agile Hornet tribal blue with white binding
Agile Interceptor tribal red, tribal green, tribal purple all with white binding
All guitars, 27" scale, mahogany wings, neckthru, 3 way switch, EMG 707 in bridge, EMG 707TW in neck (double coil preamp disconnected), reverse headstock, of course  

*RIG*

Furman Power Conditioner
Line 6 X2 Wireless System
Korg Rackmount Tuner
POD X3 Pro
Fryette 2:90:2 power amp
4 Line 6 4x12 cabinets

That should work for me.


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 21, 2009)

Guitars:
Gretsch 7 string
John 5 triple humbucker tele 7 string (doesnt exist )
the Roter Custom ive been designing for 6 months

and my lovely eastwood sidejacks and Epi Sheraton II

Rig:
VHT SIGX
MI Audio Revelation
Vox handwired special edition (for the living room)


a FUCK TON of pedals and toys.


----------



## JaeSwift (Dec 22, 2009)

Ibanez LACS 7 string (swamp ash body,flame maple top, blackouts, bolt-on 27'' scale with a 5pc maple/wenge neck and a natural finish)

Already have my dream amp 

EDIT: Forgot to add a blackmachine 7 string


----------



## Samer (Dec 22, 2009)

OwlsHaveEyes said:


> Everyone on here has a killer rig with a killer guitar, but is that really enough? Post your dream guitar and rig on here.
> 
> My dream set-up is a custom ESP 7-string with a Crate Blue Voodoo Half Stack.



Just curious, why a crate half stack if you can have anything?


----------



## Piro (Dec 22, 2009)

6 custom Hufschmids: 2 6's, 2 7's, and 2 8's.

All have the same specs just different number of strings (gotta have a backup of each for live...):
Distressed black finish with a bloodwood board. The 6 would be 25.5" the 7 would be 27" and the 8 would be 30" All also have piezo pickups in the bridge and stereo output.

Then a stereo wireless (I dunno who makes one)-> Peterson Strobotune -> Ch.1 of ISP Decimator prorack stereo G-> Diezel VH4S (effects loop)-> Axe Fx Ultra -> ch.2 of ISP Decimator prorack stereo G->(back to amp) -> 2 Orange 4X12's (stereoness...)

Also the whole thing would be controlled by a Voodoo Las GCX with 2 expression pedals (for whammy and wah). And powered by a Furman rack power unit with lights.....


----------



## dunno (Dec 22, 2009)

I have my dream guitar already.
For the rig it would be Mesa boogie triple rectifier and mesa boogie road king running in stereo at once. Triple rectifier through marshall 1960 cab and road king through mesa rectifier cab...or maybe 2 marshalls and 2 mesa cabs? that would have to be a mass destruction  And the most important part a car big enough to carry all the stuff to gigs.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 4, 2010)

Guitars:
- Blackmachine B7
- Carvin DC727
- Agile Custom Interceptor Pro 727
- Caparison Dellinger 7
- Jackson COW 7
- Agile Custom Intrepid 8
- Blackmachine B8

Rig:
- ENGL Savage 120
- ENGL Powerball
- Mako Custom Hundred
- Peters Custom Dual Channel
- VHT Deliverance 120
- Mesa MarkIV
- Splawn Nitro
- EVH 5150III
- Vader 412
- Vader 212
- Orange 412
- Orange 212
- Avatar Contemporary 412
- Avatar Contemporary 212
- ISP Decimator
- ISP Decimator G String
- Keeley Modded TS808
- Keeley 4-knob Compressor
- Morpheus Droptune
- Fryette Valvulator
- Lehle Dual SGoS Amp Switcher
- TC Electronic G-System
- Eventide Timefactor

and I think I'll leave it at that for now


----------



## Duckykong (Jan 4, 2010)

Ibanez rg1527m w/BKP Cold Sweats
Axe-FX Ultra
Engl Invader 100

DUHHHH!


----------



## redlol (Jan 4, 2010)

CS Jackson SLS 7 string-green quilt top, Blackouts, alderbody/mapleneck, neckthru. hipshot bridge and sperzel tuners, ebony fb, 27" scale. matching body/headstock ofc

Engl Invader w/ mesa 4x12 > ns2 > tubescreamer > digitech whammy > dunlop wah > tuner pedal thingy

win? yes.


----------



## Duckykong (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy shit...I just bought a mint 1527m w crunchlab/liquifire and HSC for $970.
IM A LUCKY SONOVA


----------



## Geysd (Jan 8, 2010)

Ibanez LACS RG7 (With Piezo) -> Laboga Mr.Hector (for Clean) -> Rivera Knucklehead (for Distortion) -> TC Electronis G-System

I played the Laboga some days ago, the clean sound was really awesome, but the drive channel wasn't that what I'm looking for.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 9, 2010)

Guitars 7s:
ESP Stef B-7 (AEADGBE)
ESP NT-7 (AEADGBE)
Ibanez Universe Green Dot (B flat standard)
Musicman JP BFR 7 Dargie Delight (BEADGBE)
Gibson Explorer 7 (BEADGBE)

Guitars 6s:
ESP NV (CGCFAD)
Musicman JP BRF 6 in Trans Black (DGCFAD)
Schecter Hellraiser V1 FR (DGCFAD)

Amps/Effects:
Mesa Mark V
Mesa 4x12 cabinet
Dunlop Original crybaby
Eventide Time Factor Delay
Eventide Mod Factor
Digitech Whammy
Boss TU-2

One day...one day....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## MikeH (Jan 9, 2010)

Guitars:
-Ibanez RG2127X
-Agile Interceptor Pro 727 Amber Burst Quilt MB
-Agile Septor 828 Purple Quilt EB
-Ibanez RG2228
-ESP Stef-7

Rig:
Peavey 6505+
(2x) Vader 4x12
ISP Decimator Pro Rack G
BBE Rack Mount Sonic Maximizer
Korg Rack Tuner
Furman RackRider Power Conditioner


----------



## Lord RG7321 (Feb 8, 2010)

just a modded 7321 and a micro cube would do me good xD
got the cube but i need to finish the damn 7321... just need a White Blaze, pay for the White D Activator, buy some locking tuners, change the caps (vol,tone), Custom Barb-wire inlay, white headstock cover, and just some auto tape i guess for a "white binding"


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 8, 2010)

Suhr 7 > Badass Preamp (currently GSP 2101) > Carvin T100 > Orange 212 w/ V30s


----------



## LLink2411 (Feb 8, 2010)

One really strange request would have been to have my old S5470 Prestige with a set or neck-through neck. I just can't stand bolt heels even if it has the AAJ. That and have it with seven strings.

Other than that, my M9 Carbine and my LP covers my "dream" gear. I just need a guitar with a tight and responsive B (I'm looking at Grosmann and BRJ) and a good dist pedal (I'm looking at the Blackstar HT-DISTX) now and I will have absolutely no reason to buy any more gear


----------



## t o k u g a w a (Feb 8, 2010)

Guitars:
Blackmachine B6
EBMM JP7 (mystic)
Some kind of strat or tele.

Rig: 
Engl InVader 100 
AxeFx Ultra
Diezel 4x12R
Orange 4x12
Empress SuperDelay
Eventide Timefactor
Line 6 DL4
TC Elec SCF
Ibanez TS808HW
Noise Gates (not exactly sure what ones)
EH Holy grail
Keeley 4 knob compressor 
LiquidFoot Pro.

That is all


----------



## LLink2411 (Feb 8, 2010)

t o k u g a w a said:


> Noise Gates (not exactly sure what ones)


Oh, that's right, I need still need to get an ISP Decimator.


----------



## HaloHat (Feb 9, 2010)

Good on the amp...
Randall RM4 & RT2/50 with Blackface, XTC, Super V and 1086 modules [more modules good but not really needed except maybe an Acoustic].
Want - Axe-Fx

Guitar - Carvin X220C7 with Reverse Body, Bloodwood board, Wenge neck and Swamp Ash body with Canary top. Ultra V same set-up. Both 7 strings of course. Perhaps add a CS7C seven string to that too. 26.5" scale.
A custom Bernie Rico jr is too much for me to dream about.

Mind blowing DAW and the skill to use it fully. I would like to be a MIDI expert too.

But, my real dream set-up would be a messed up Jazz drummer [Mitch Mitchell blended with Billy Cobham and the drummer for Necrophagist on Stab Wound] and a scary bass player [Joe Osborn and John Entwistle in one being]. With good 'tudes and love of life... Top with hawt Spanish and USA groupies that don't know the word No. Hey you said dream haha...


----------



## kris_jammage (Feb 9, 2010)

Custom ESP 7 with Duncan Blackouts, Peavey 6505 II into custom cab. Simple but effective!


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 9, 2010)

As far as rigs go, I'm satisfied 

Axe-Fx
Behringer FCB1010
Mackie monitors

Sounds fucking awesome live and in the studio, couldn't wish for anything more! 

For guitars, I'd want my Warmoth custom with an extra string, and that's it


----------



## blackseeds (Feb 14, 2010)

my dream setup:
EBMM jp7 bfr trans black, engl special edition, vader 4x12


----------



## groph (Feb 14, 2010)

Man I've answered these threads so many times, but they're fun.

Dream guitars would be a couple of customs to these specs:

-Generic superstrat body with a sharp 6 in line reverse headstock, similar to an ESP or a Jackson. I'd go with a couple of alder bodies and a couple mahogany
-Neck through construction, maple neck, rosewood or ebony fretboard. No inlays. Neck profile should be like the one on my Warlock. Satin finished
-Locking tuners, maybe those Planet Waves trim locks
-Black Hipshot fixed bridge
-One EMG 85 or DiMarzio X2N/Blaze/Evolution, depending on the guitar in the bridge position. No neck pickup.
-Volume knob moved to where the tone knob would typically be, no tone knob.
-Favorite finishes have always been transparent colors over a flame maple top with a black burst so we'll go with that.

If I had to stick to production guitars I'll take one of those new BC Rich Ironbird Pros and a Gibson Explorer in black. I'd upgrade my existing Warlock to better specs and keep my Jackson DKMGT.

Dream amps would be an Ampeg VH140C clone in the shell of an actual VH140C. This is because these amps are rare and out of production, all of them are old, so all of them might be at risk of crapping out. I want a fresh amp. A similarly reconditioned Marshall 8100 would be nice as well.

Peavey 6505

Randall RM100 (check)

For cabs, I'd like the Randall XL 4x12 that has an X pattern of Vintage 30's and T-75's, as well as a Randall XL 4x12 with K-100's.

Pedals would be limited to a Maxon OD808, a modded Boss Metalzone, something similar to what Cannibal Corpse uses, an ISP Decimator and I guess a Boss TU-2 or whatever is the best tuning pedal out there since we're talking about dream gear here. All organized on a nice, neat pedalboard.


----------



## ddtonfire (Feb 14, 2010)

*Guitars*:
Ernie Ball JP7 Mystic Dream
Blackmachine B2

*Amps:*
2x ENGL Invader 150 for stereo setup
(or 2x Mesa Mark V)

*Cabs:*
2x Mesa 4x12 Slanted

*FX*:
Axe-Fx Ultra

*Pedals:*
Dunlop Crybaby Classic
MIDI switcher


----------



## zakattak192 (Feb 14, 2010)

a 7 String Dean ML, Mahogany Body, Flamed maple top, trans red, Original Floyd Rose, 25.5 inch scale, 24 frets, 7 string blackouts, ebony fretboard, all that good stuff.

and a Mesa Dual Rectifier Roadster Halfstack


----------



## Malacoda (Feb 14, 2010)

Caparison 7-string TAT Special with: 
See-thru purple finish
Maple fretboard
27" scale 
TOM + string-through
BKP Warpig in bridge, DiMarzio Air Norton S in neck
coil tap (1 volume 1 tone w/ coil tap + 5-way selector)

Blackmachine F6 (yes I know they don't make these, but I want a fanned fret 6-string)

Bogner Uberschall or ENGL Powerball

ISP Decimator


----------



## Joker962 (Feb 14, 2010)

a KXK.

Mahogany neck thru body(oiled)
Mahogany carved top body
Ebony fretboard
27" scale
Reverse inline 7 head
MOP KxK logo
No inlays or offset dots
Tone Pros bridge
Seymour Duncan Blackouts AHB-1 Phase 2
1 Volume 1 Tone 3 way switch
Dunlop flushmount strap locks
24 Dunlop 6120 frets
Sperzel locking tuners
Battery Box for Blackouts pickups
Dual carbon fiber rods
Dual action truss rod 

And really don't care about amps, I'm fine with it.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Feb 14, 2010)

I didn't think I've posted mine yet.

Gutiars:
Ibanez RG2120x 
Ibanez JCRG7-1VV
KXK 27" Custom 7
Warmoth Custom Strat
Gibson Les Paul
Gibson CEC
Ovation CC48-PD
PRS Custom 24
PRS 513

RIG:
x2 Mesa Boogie Reserve Road King II 2x12 (AAA Flame Maple / Trans Red Stain)
x2 SKB 6U Ultimate Strength Roto-Rack 
Furman PL-PRO DMC Power 
Liquid Control Liquid Edge 
RJM Music RG-16 
2U 19" Pull Out Rack Shelf
Nady DKW-8U Wireless 
Keeley Compressor (4 Knob) 
ISP Decimator Pedal 
Xotic Effects BB Preamp 
Morpheus DropTune 
TC Electronic G-Major 2
Fractal Audio AXE FX ULTRA 
x2 Palmer PGA-04 Speaker Simulator 
x2 Fractal Audio Atomic Reactor FR 
Liquid Control Liquid-Foot Pro 
x2 BOSS FV-500L 
E.A.R. Inc Z5 Ear Monitors


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 15, 2010)

Black night caparison horus, ibanez uv777bk (or a vai2kdna), engl special edition, some kind of endorsement from boss or mxr, alesis quadraverb, eventide harmonizer (not sure of the model), Hush rack unit.


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 15, 2010)

Guitars:

Caparison Dellinger 7 in white
My future Ibanez K7 
Ibanez UV 777

Amp:

Peavey 5150
Orange 4x12

Pedals:

Ibanez tubescreamer
Wouldn't use anything besides this


----------



## groph (Feb 15, 2010)

zakattak192 said:


> a 7 String *Dean* ML, Mahogany Body, Flamed maple top, trans red, Original Floyd Rose, 25.5 inch scale, 24 frets, 7 string blackouts, ebony fretboard, all that good stuff.
> 
> and a Mesa Dual Rectifier Roadster Halfstack


 

BLASPHEMER! PURGE THE HERETIC!

















Good choice in amps though.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Feb 15, 2010)

Haven't quite found the dream gear quite yet...


----------



## agriefobserved (Mar 15, 2010)

BAH!!!


----------



## LowBRiffer (Mar 16, 2010)

OwlsHaveEyes said:


> My dream set-up is a custom ESP 7-string with a Crate Blue Voodoo Half Stack.



Really? A Crate Blue Voodoo? Have you ever played one of those? God damn they are horrible.


----------



## -mouse- (Mar 16, 2010)

PRS Custom 24 shape, floating trem, seven string version, in white, string gauge .70 .11-.56, dropped down half a step, with a Carvin V3 Head and an ENGL cab, with whatever effects I deem appropriate


----------



## Shredmon (Mar 16, 2010)

Mine would be:

7 String:
Dean rc7 (but with 27" Neck and fixed Bridge)
with custom graphics (lime green/grey)
2 SD Blackouts
Neck Thru

8 String:
Dean rc8 (but with 30" Neck)
with custom graphics (red/black)
2 SD Blackouts
Neck Thru

Head:
Diamond Spec OP

Cabs:
Vader 412 and 215


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 17, 2010)

Right now:

B.C. Rich NJ Series Ironbird Seven String (OFR) x2

B.C. Rich U.S.A custom Ironbird Six String (OFR) x2

MESA/Boogie Dual Rectifier head x2

MESA/Boogie straight cabinets

Marshall JCM2000 DSL100 head

Marshall 1960B x2

Boss NS-2

Ratt boost

Dimarzio pickups for one of each guitar

EMG pickups for one of each guitar

Monster Cables

Dimarzio Clip-lock straps

D'addario 10-50-.65 custom sets (7 string in A#/D#)

D'addard 12-54 (6 string in C#)


----------



## XtremeMetalGod1 (Mar 17, 2010)

one custom RAN 7 string v modeled off of phil demmels signature guitar with kahler 7 string bridge, seymour duncan blackouts phase II in gloss black with red bevels, and one custom run demon with emg707 tw in the neck and emg81 tw in the bridge with after burner and orignal floyd rose 7 string tremelo with a custom apocalypse paintjob of my design, and killswitches in both guitars, with the same rig that pat o'brien uses from cannibal corpse, he has some killer metal tone. now THAT would be my dream guitars and rig


----------



## f2f4 (Mar 17, 2010)

Well my REAL dream rig would be way too much crap to list on here, but if I had to narrow it down to 1 guitar, 1 amp etc.

all walnut tung oiled Carvin dc747 
axe-fx ultra
whatever power amp caught my eye
huge midi board
black orange 4x12


----------



## Key_Maker (Mar 17, 2010)

well, let see...

Guitars:

-PRS Custom 24 Evergreen 10 top
-PRS Custom 24 Gray Black 10 top
-Ibanez RGA427z 
-Ibanez RGD2127z
-My custom that's been finished this days (NGD on the horizon)

Amps and cabs:
-Peavey 6505+
-Peavey 3120
-2 Peavey JSX412

Racks:
-BBE 482i
-Ground Control system and GCX of voodoo
-ISP decimator rack

Pedals:
-MXR GT-OD
-MXR Stereo Chorus
-MXR Carbon Copy
-MXR EVH-90
-Dunlop Dime Wah
-Peterson tuner


did you read that santa?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 18, 2010)

I only want a simple setup:

Amps:
Peavey 6505+
Mesa traditional cabs (or whatever they're called)

Effects:
Ibanez TS9
Boss GT6

Guitars:

LTD EC1000 x2 (one with Duncans, one with EMGs)
LTD MH401 NT

I'd be happy with that, it's all I need.


----------



## Southern Doom (Mar 19, 2010)

green amps master volume unit with a 6x12 cab and an 8x10 cab..
or a vintage sunn t100 head with a sunn 6x12 under it with a sunn 2x15 under it
plugged into a les paul custom and me boss dd6 a phase 90and a big muff pie with tone wicker or a simple metal muff..


----------



## mrhankey87 (Mar 19, 2010)

Charvel custom shop 7 string or Music Man JPX 7 or Blackmachine B7 -> Diezel Herbert -> Diezel cab. effects and pedals: Maxon OD 820, Axe FX Ultra.

then I can die smilin'.


----------



## Arminius (Mar 19, 2010)

Pretty much what I have, things in parenthesis I have yet to attain

Schecter c7 blackjack
Pod xt
(line 6 shortboard)
Eq
Randall RRM 2-80 Power amp
Homemade 2x12 cab
(A 1x12 for an offset echo effect)
(A rack to put it all in)


----------



## adaman (Mar 19, 2010)

Axe Fx


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2010)

POD X3 Pro->VHT 2/90/2.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 20, 2010)

Can I make another update for mine?

Mesa Mark series amp.
Pair of Roland JC120s.

Boss DS1 (already owned).
Boss NS2 (already owned).
Boss phaser and flanger (already owned).
Keeley Compressor.
Boss Equalizer.
Two Boss DD7s.
Boss DD3 (already owned).
Marshall Chorus (already owned).
Ernie Ball volume pedal (already owned).
Boss Harmonizer to replace my whammy pedal.
Boss reverb pedal.
Boss GT6, 8 or 10.
Gigrig Pro 14 switching system.

The guitar goes into an ABY box which splits the signal between the Mark and one of the JC120s. The JC120 has the GT unit in front of it...mostly for compression, delay, and occasional wierd noises.
The Mesa and the stomp boxes are controlled via the Gigrig switching system. The volume pedal and harmonizer are before any of the loops, then it goes...

compressor>>>distortion>>>>gate>>>equalizer>>>>preamp section>>>first DD7>>>>phaser>>>flanger>>>>chorus

After that, it goes into the DD3, which is set for a subtle short delay that's on all the time, then into the second DD7, which is set for a long delay, and also on all the time, but with an expression pedal controlling the level, so it can be blended in and out. The first DD7 has a tap tempo switch attached, and is exclusively used for U2-style rhythmic delays, hence it being behind the modulation effects.

The second JC120 is used exclusively for guitar synth, and would ideally have its own volume pedal so it can be blended in with the regular signal.

The guitars are pretty much the same as before. I'd actually be pretty happy with the guitars I've got if I could just add an eight string and a trans-trem guitar, plus some new PUs, and possibly an OFR for my M207.

Basically that's the main thing I'd really like at the moment; a two-part rig with a decent quality valve amp and nice selection of stomp boxes on one side, then a hyper-clean rig with a decent multi-fx on the other.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 20, 2010)

So far my pedalboard is nearly there:

Direct chain:

Morley Bad Horsie (own)
Vox Satchurator (own)
Electro Harmonix Micro Pog 
Digitech Whammy (own)

For metal, the Satchurator goes in favour of a Boss NS2 with an Ibanez TS9 in the loop (both of which I own)

FX Loop chain: 

Boss Tuner (own)
Morley Little Alligator (own)
Boss Super Shifter (own)

The next 4 connected via Loop master switches:

Boss Chorus Ensemble (own)
Boss Flanger (own)
Boss Super Shifter (own)
Boss Tremolo (own)

Boss Xtortion (own)
2 Vox Time Machines (own 1)
Boss Giga Delay (own)

So far my Peavey XXX is my dream amp. But other options:

Hughes and Kettner Triamp Mk II
Bogner Shiva
Roland JC 120 for guitar synth (distressed_romeo... seems were's a tad similar here )
Peavey 5150
EVH 5150 III
Fender 59 Bassman (similar to what Vai does with his Fender Dual Pro amp)

Acoustic/Double Edge stuff goes through a Visual Sound Volume direct to DI/Mix Desk. 

For guitars, it's mostly a custom dreaming (namely Ibanez) but with lots of flash ...

Guitar 1 (and variations):

RG style. Basswood body, HSH 2 Dual Dimarzio Breeds, 1 Red Velvet middle, reversed headstock. Right now my modded RG470 fits this. The rest is cosmetics: Black guitar, red scratchplate + painted neck, ebony board, red dragon inlay. Another variations of this guitar will have a guitar synth (EMGs replacing the Dimarzios). Variation 2 will have a Double Edge, Dimarzios, but replace all red with green. My other RG fits this right now, sans the middle pickup and excessive cosmetics. My main 7 will also be based on this black/red RG w/Liquifire, Blaze S, Crunchlab. 

Guitar 2:

RG style. Similar to above but change black/red to white/blue. Replace Dimarzios with Seymour Duncans: Full Shred Bridge, Antiquity 2 Middle, Pearly Gates or Sustainer Neck. Guitar Synth and 7 string variation w/Blackouts. Replace dragon inlay with a 2 tigers. 

Guitar 3: 

Les Paul style. Mahogany, Gold finish + matching headstock, Gibson Access style neck joint, 24 frets, Edge bridge. Rosewood board w/Hanafuda Card inlays. Same electronic system on Les Pauls, Dimarzio PAF Joe Neck, Mo Joe Bridge. 

Guitar 4:

Les Paul DC style. Almost similar to above, but with Aqua Green finish, Mirror inlays, and Dimarzio Fred Neck, Norton Bridge. 

Guitar 5:

JS Style but with Alder Body, Regal Violet finish (like Herman Li's EGEN), maple board, 24 frets, snake/water inlay, natural headstock. Edge Bridge, HSS, Dimarzio Evo Bridge, Blue/True Velvet Middle, Virtua Vintage 54 Neck. Orange Scratchplate. My Squier Strat is loosely modelled after this sans locking bridge, maple board and excess. 

Guitar 6:

Similar to above, replace Violet/Orange with Red/White. Faux cracked wood design for inlays, Seymour Duncan Dual Phat Cats. 

Guitar 7:

Early/Mid 90s SZ style. Ash Body, set maple neck, rosewood fingerboard + phoenix inlays. Sugizo/Aoi pickup config: SD lil59+Lace Sensor N, SD JBjr+ Lace Sensor B. Deep Ocean blue finish. 

Guitar 8:

Xiphos style (or even a V fariation of it): Black Chameleon finish + Red Chameleon Bevels, or Blue/Silver scheme, or sparkly gold finishes . Edge Bridge, Dual D-Activators (or Super Distortions for the blue). 

I could do this all day....


Why so many guitars? I play too many styles of music with various bands, sessions. Plus I dream big.


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2010)

distressed_romeo said:


> Can I make another update for mine?



Man, how many times have you updated yours?


----------



## ckh (Mar 20, 2010)

lacs ibanez with wizard-ll 26.5" scale, 24 dunlop 6000s, maple fretboard, roman numeral inlays, floyd rose 7, white (or badass orange) rga body, emg 81-7 in the bridge, emg 707 in the neck, grover tuners, .70, 52-10 gauge strings, and on the back of the body it says "i have a custom guitar, what have you done with your life!"


----------

